# Aquabid



## tzey (24 Dec 2009)

Seen some stunning bettas on there that beats the socks off any LFS I've been to for 15 years!

Has anyone imported fish from Thailand before using Aquabid?


----------



## Gill (24 Dec 2009)

it is very easy, just like buying from ebay. 
Difference is that you have to pay transhipping fees to the person in Germany who handles the legalities of sending the fish to the uk. it can be very costly and recently i know someone paid nearly Â£200 in shipping and handling fees. another thing is that some of the sellers prefer to be paid via western union, which is easy to use. 
IME it usually takes 3-4 days from purchase to receiving the fish. 

Like ebay it is best to check the sellers ratings and always make sure they are above 98% positive ratings. sellers also use alot of aliases but never had a problem with that.


----------



## tzey (24 Dec 2009)

ouch Â£200 shipping?! 

I'll do a bit of digging, thnx for the heads up!


----------



## Krishs Bettas (26 Dec 2009)

I brought quite alot of bettas from aquabid.
If you do buy bettas use a transhipper to avoid paying fines.
Most of the seller are good. 

If you need anymore info just ask me


----------



## tzey (26 Dec 2009)

hey Krish - you mean illegal import fines?

I imported a game from the US once and had to pay import tax. 

what were your trans-shipping costs like?


----------



## Krishs Bettas (28 Dec 2009)

Yep, if you import them by the Thai seller sending them directly to you.

Transhipping costs:

Shipping the bettas from Thailand to Germany (for each betta) - $5
Vet and other health checks (in Germany)(for each betta) - 7 Euros
Shipping to Uk - 121 Euros.

If I remeber there is one Uk transhippers. One is Kevin from K.G. Bettas, he will be importing bettas in 2010 proberly in Spring when the weather warms up.

Anymore questions ask me.


----------

